# Cross Stitching betta art for one random person



## Raeya (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi i used to come to this amazing website long ago when i took care of bettas in place of being able to have pets. I lost my flamer last year I was able to finally get a dog and it was getting hard to seperate my attention to both but i took care of him to the end and decided until i could gain the ability to maintain responsability for a dog and betta i would stick with a dog. But i still love their beauty and i am getting into a long ago hobby of cross stitching again and i thought well what better wonder of nature to cross stitch.

I am adhd so i can not guarantee finishing it. I can't do more than one project so I will choose a picture i can covert with some decent colors to a pattern. If i choose your betta photo i will pm a request for contact information so if i finish it i can contact you and go from there to send the finished piece by mail. because of my attention span i will not ask anyone to pay for the shipping and handling i live in alaska anyways so its a bit inconvenient i will probably try to keep the piece to 3 to 5 inches depending how i can work the colors with the size and i will send a picture preview so you know what to expect. I am not charging i am trying to work my way back intro cross stitching this is purely for fun and to hopefully make someone happy in the process. I will take a after photo for my use as i like to keep records of projects i have completed. I get 25 dollars tomorrow i am spending on supplies so by afternoon early to mid i will probably choose if any candidates have posted if this is a success i will probably open up chances to do more later on.

Please note because if i finish it i will pay for shipping it it will not be right off the bat i only get money once a week i'm jobless at this time and if i can afford it i will pay for a good time oriented shipping but for such a luxery patience will be a virtue. Again i'm adhd i don't guarentee anything just keep me posted if contact info changes and the timing of completion could be from 2 months to 3 years i hyper focus sometimes and its funny how fast i go when i zone out. i will let you know if it starts to feel unlikely that i will get it done

Please post picture followed by these details:

Name of betta (if applicable)
Persons initials (will be stitched on the piece) if its a gift i can put their initials instead

and if you want anything extra like a few custom words add that as well
but if you dont want to post it publically just put

Extra in pm

so i know its a private matter not wished broadcasted

oh i am Aspergers autistic if i have posted something against rules or inappropiate let me know sometimes i don't catch things when i should and I will understand if its explained to me i read the rules but some might not click when i need them to thus this small cover my butt warning.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

This is such a cool idea! I LOVE cross stitch work! If you need anymore info PM me. 
Dangerous, my initials are GH. If you could add words, I'd like the words 'My baby boy' on it. <3


----------



## Raeya (Apr 13, 2012)

Ooooh Handsome! I like the custom words request those were the same ones i used for my guinea pig growing up sage my baby boy. It amazing how anything even fish no matter how small or strange can win their way into the hearts of people. My dog right now rowdy who's a doxie poo is my baby at this time and his eyes just say love me. 

Anyways. I have to wait for tomorrow to deposit my check and order the supplies but i'll get to work tonight on working with the pattern as mountain dew is my insomnia enabler and i've had 4 cans this evening. 

I want to thank you for posting this gorgeous picture of your water baby (my version of furbaby for bettas and other fishies.) My mom has fallen into what looks like her last moments in this world so i've decided to keep my hands busy with something creative. I wanted my expression of grieve to be transformed into a work of art that then be transformed into joy for someone else. I figured i'd express the love i have for my mom thus my intense grief and use it like a pay it forward my mom gave me so much and now this i use to to carry it forward. 

i'll pm the pattern preview and because photo to pattern programs are so hard to find with the option of knowing how much thread you need i'm posting this link as the program i use isn't heavily advertised or easy to find but it has that feature it works with amazing detail and color adjusting and its browser based.\

the website is in maitnence while i'm posting this so i can't get the full link to the pattern generator itself so i'll post to the main site that leads to it when i do have the chance i'll post the direct link i'm on my itouch with a bluetooth keyboard and if i try to change tabs i might lose all i've typed to an auto refresh

I just realized somethins and checked the rules again. I deleted the link but If its not against rules which i cant figure out if it is pm me if anyone wants it cause like i said its a rare one and it helps for determing a budget for a patter and the thread you need.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I know what you mean. They just have something in their eyes.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, that must be really hard, but I know that she'd be so proud of you doing this. Make sure to show her, it will make her happy.

Thank you for the PM, I really love how it looks, I'm sure it'll look even better in real life!!


----------



## Raeya (Apr 13, 2012)

nothing beats the real result i personally love the texture at the end can't simulate that in a picture lol


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome! Haha, I do too! I am so excited!!


----------

